# Anyone tried Komodo flat pack terrarium?



## GlassWalker (Jun 15, 2011)

Just saw them on Surrey Pet Supplies.

Komodo Glass Terrarium Flat Packed 45x45x60cm - Surrey Pet Supplies

Main reason I'm still looking at them is it doesn't say they wont ship them! Which rules out the exo-terras I already know.

So the question is, is the Komodo flat pack one any good? I have tried looking on the Komodo web site, but the flat pack one seems to be of a different design than the two types on the website.

From the assembly diagram, it appears to have a base tray, which I'm hoping is sealed to water. Then the rest slide in on top of that with what appears to be a sliding front door arrangement. Wonder how deep that is, enough for a reasonable layer of substrate with drainage?


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

I've not got got one but looks pretty cool, says its water tight up to the mesh line


----------



## GlassWalker (Jun 15, 2011)

Been searching some more. How hard would it be for the manufacturer to put up details info on it?

Komodo Flat Packed Glass Terrarium, 45 x 45 x 60 cm: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies

Anyway, Amazon also sell it for far more than SPS, but they do show a better pic. The lower section seems similar in height to an exo-terra so that's fine. And the description also says waterproof to the mesh. So I think I'll be getting one to try out!


----------



## GlassWalker (Jun 15, 2011)

Bleh. Just tried to order one from SPS. Cart says something can't ship. Remove this, message goes away. Guess I wont get one to try then...


----------



## hellocharlieboy (Apr 18, 2009)

i was speaking to dave at reptilisious the other week and we where talking about these and being able to ship em.......drop him a pm he may be able to help
: victory:


----------

